# [Excel VBA] Selektion herausfinden



## Snape (8. September 2009)

Moin,
ich suche mir einen Wolf, finde aber nichts dazu:
Wie kann man mit Excel VBA herausfinden, ob überhaupt etwas (mehr als eine Zelle) auf einem Blatt markiert (=selektiert) ist?
Zum Thema Selektion finde ich nur den umgekehrten Weg, nämlich wie man selbst selektiert oder irgendwas mit einer Selektion anstellt. Was aber, wenn gar nichts selektiert ist? Diesen Fall würde ich gern vor der Aktion prüfen, bevor diese dann ins Leere läuft.


----------



## coros (8. September 2009)

Hallo,

mit

Private Sub Worksheet_SelectionChange(ByVal Target As Range)
MsgBox Target.Count
End Sub

kannst Du die Anzahl der markierten Zellen ermitteln. 

Der Code gehört in das VBA-Projekt des Tabellenblatts, in dem er wirken soll.

MfG,
Oliver


----------



## Snape (10. September 2009)

Hallo Oliver,
danke für die Antwort, funktioniert einwandfrei.
Ich möchte aber erst dann die Anzahl der markierten Zellen wissen, wenn der Anwender einen Button drückt. Wie komme ich in dem Fall an die Anzahl? Trotzdem bei jedem SelectionChange die Anzahl der markierten Zellen in einer Variable merken und diese dann beim Button-Click auslesen? Fände ich "dreckig" und nicht gerade performant - gibt es eine bessere Lösung?


----------

